# Ubuntu 12.04 friert ein



## skyscraper (26. Mai 2012)

Hi, Leute.

Mein Ubuntu 12.04 friert manchmal einfach so ein, ich weiß nicht, woran das liegen könnte.

An meiner Hardware sollte es nicht liegen, sie ist sehr aktuell. Siehe Signatur.

Woran kanns liegen und wie kann man es vermeiden?

Nachtrag: Selbes Problem jetzt auch mit MINT.


----------



## M4jestix (30. Mai 2012)

Ein Linux das einfriert??!!! Kenne das eigentlich nur von WIN :/ 

Mal im Ernst: In welchen Situationen passiert das? Sprich was machst du unmittelbar bevor nichts mehr geht??


----------



## DOcean (30. Mai 2012)

probier mal
XServer

also ALT + DRUCK + K oder STRG + ALT + Backspace (die Taste über der Enter Taster in der Mitte)

reagiert das System darauf?


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es jetzt erstmal gelassen, verwende jetzt Windoof.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Mai 2012)

Hatte das mal bei nem Ramfehler. Leerer Ram bringt ja niemandem was, da kann in Idlezeiten ja die Festplatte so gut es geht in den Ram geladen werden, damit Programme schneller starten. Windows hatte zumindest damals nicht gemacht und den Ram somit weniger intensiv benutzt, daher ist Linux des öfteren eingefroren, unter Windows kam das aber nur sporadisch vor.

Ansonsten ist es immer ne gute Idee zu gucken, was überhaupt eingefroren ist: Kommt man auf nen TTY (Strg+Alt+F-Taste)? Funktioniert Capslock noch? Kann man sich noch remote per ssh einloggen?

PS: Und wenn ich das jetzt nur für die Nachwelt noch mal aufgedröselt habe.


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Werde ich wohl dann nochmal testen. RAM ist gut, habe einen kompletten Test mit Memtest86 gemacht.


----------



## Solarius (31. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> An meiner Hardware sollte es nicht liegen, sie ist sehr aktuell. Siehe Signatur.


Eigentlich gibt es eher Probleme mit zu aktueller Hardware. Die Treiber sind womöglich noch nicht im Kernel.

Wenn gar nichts anderes mehr geht, und eine Distri wirklich nicht funktioniert, hilft es machmal eine andere Distri auszuprobieren. Ganz aktuell ist ja Mageia 2. Mageia 2 ging aus Mandriva hervor. Und es ist offenbar schon beliebter als Mandriva.
Hier gibt es Live-CDs zum ausprobieren:
Download Mageia 2
Ich habe selber gerade eine Live-CD ausprobiert. Es hat mir gut gefallen. Auch der Kernel von Mageia 2 ist aktueller als der von Ubuntu. Einfach mal testen.


----------



## skyscraper (31. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts mit Suse aus?


----------



## Solarius (31. Mai 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit Suse aus?


Ja, Opensuse ist auch recht weit verbreitet. Eine Stärke von Opensuse ist Yast. Damit kann man  leicht viele Einstellungen an diesem Linux vornehmen. Hier gibt es Live-CDs:
software.opensuse.org: openSUSE 12.1 herunterladen
Leider ist  der Kernel dieses Linux eine Nummer älter als der von Ubuntu. Hier findest du Informationen über Opensuse 12.1:
OpenSuse 12.1 - Pro-Linux
Am 11. Juli kommt eine neue Version von Opensuse heraus. Sie hat den Kernel 3.4
Andererseits müsste auch die aktuelle Version mit deiner Hardware klarkommen.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr mal eine Liste von Live-CDs zusammengestellt. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ebssysteme/183436-linux-zum-ausprobieren.html
Vielleicht findest du ja etwas, was  dir wirklich gefällt. Und was läuft.


----------



## Bauer87 (1. Juni 2012)

Wobei man Yast als Stärke und als Schwäche bezeichnen muss. Zwar hat man Yast, um Einstellungen vorzunehmen, unter der Haube aber verändert das Tool automatisch die Konfigurationsdateien, die man sonst mit einem Texteditor bearbeiten würde – und die werden durch Yast nicht schöner. Im Gegenteil sahen die Konfigurationen unter Suse bei meinem letzten Kontakt damit eher vernachlässigt aus – dafür gibt es ja Yast.

Was Aktualität angeht, ist Fedora ein guter Weg. Allerdings ist das Projekt sehr rigoros frei, sodass man es schwieriger hat als in anderen Distributionen z.B. mp3 (dieses überholte Audiokomprimierungsformat) abzuspielen. Und es hilft, wenn man die Konsole mag.


----------



## skyscraper (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, die mag ich eher nicht


----------



## keinnick (2. Juni 2012)

Hast Du denn mal nachgesehen was die Logfiles so von sich geben?


----------



## Isoroku (7. Juni 2012)

Moin!

Ich hatte das Problem mal mit der 10.04er Version von Ubuntu. Nach langem hin und her konnte reproduzierbar übertriebenes Undervolting als Ursache ausgemacht werden. Interessanter Weise war die gesenkte Kernspannung unter Windows kein Problem -natürlich auch unter Last nicht- für Linux war's Zuviel des Guten. Eine Erhöhung der Kernspannung um 0,025 V hat aber bereits genügt, dann lief auch das Linux wieder stabil. Also, wenn Du undervoltest, ist das vielleicht die Lösung.

MfG!

Iso.

Edit: Ich habe mal den damaligen Fred rausgesucht, vllt. Hilft's Dir ja weiter
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-systemfreeze-mit-boinc-ubuntu-10-04-lts.html


----------



## coroc (8. Juni 2012)

Einen i5 3450 undevolten?  Fas hat er nicht gemacht und würde er auch nicht machen


----------



## skyscraper (8. Juni 2012)

coroc schrieb:


> Einen i5 3450 undevolten?  Fas hat er nicht gemacht und würde er auch nicht machen


 
Ich habe es noch nicht gemacht, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich es nicht machen werde.


MfG, sky


----------

